# Ideas for ducks



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

Been a heck of a season in the Louisiana delta this year.  I have a freezer slam full of venison, and the last couple weeks of the season we changed gears and went after some waterfowl.  I got lucky and loaded up.  I have my traditional roasted duck recipe which I love, but looking for some other ideas.  I’d love to make a duck sausage or a prosciutto but I don’t want to waste this precious meat.  Duck is one of my all time faves.  






























Any tried and true duck recipes y’all are willing to share?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Duck Marsala
Duck Parmesan
sous vide duck breast with balsamic and fig sauce
Duck kabobs with cream cheese, jalapeno and onion; wrapped in bacon grilled and glazed with steens
fried duck strips with steens and creole mustard dipping sauce

I got plenty more....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm glad someone is killing them here in Louisiana. Been a bad year all way around from the people I know....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

And I hope you plucked those teal...

Orange marmalade glazed and grilled teal are to die for!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't know how to make it but I love duck prosciutto


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'm glad someone is killing them here in Louisiana. Been a bad year all way around from the people I know....


Keith, that's what I keep hearing.  We got lucky and had them late.  Last two weeks of the season were nuts.  If we'd have shot halfway decent it would have been lights out!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Pecan crusted duck patties are always a winner too...


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> And I hope you plucked those teal...
> 
> Orange marmalade glazed and grilled teal are to die for!


I plucked em all.  I hate breasting out ducks, do not like wasting!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

73saint said:


> Keith, that's what I keep hearing.  We got lucky and had them late.  Last two weeks of the season were nuts.  If we'd have shot halfway decent it would have been lights out!


Sounds like you needed me inda blind with you then!!!LOL!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

73saint said:


> I plucked em all. I hate breasting out ducks, do not like wasting!!


My man.....a true coonass. My great Uncles taught me how to clean a duck-nothing wasted, every bird was plucked. Though I now part them out for the most part. pineapple teriyaki glazed and grilled duck leg quarters are a true delight inda duck blind my friend....


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> And I hope you plucked those teal...
> 
> Orange marmalade glazed and grilled teal are to die for!


I've got to do this one for sure!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice hunt! Have never had much duck but knew 

 indaswamp
  would be able to help you out... which he did in great fashion! Now I'm craving duck with all his ideas.

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Here is a little teaser for ya...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

NOW I WANT TEAL!! LOL!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Here is a little teaser for ya...
> View attachment 482853


I mean, that just looks stupid good.  Now I am kicking myself for sharing my ducks with my 78 y/o father who just stayed in camp and watched TV last couple weeks!!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Inject with cajun injector roasted garlic and herb....


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

73saint said:


> I mean, that just looks stupid good.  Now I am kicking myself for sharing my ducks with my 78 y/o father who just stayed in camp and watched TV last couple weeks!!!!!


Get the pit up to 300*F. when you put them on, it should only take 45 minutes for teal, 1 hour for widgeons and woodys, 1:15 for big ducks like mallard and canvasback. Don't over cook them. Pull @135~140*INT for med. rare - med. duck.... 

They should look like this when you are done:


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

Inda, you truly are a wealth of knowledge.  Thank you my friend...


----------



## zwiller (Feb 1, 2021)

Making duck proscuitto is wasting duck?!  Rob, man you are spoiled!    I am on Lake Erie and is a big duck area.  Nearly all the nicer restaurants here serve duck confit but maybe its a northern thing tho.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Making duck proscuitto is wasting duck?!  Rob, man you are spoiled!    I am on Lake Erie and is a big duck area.  Nearly all the nicer restaurants here serve duck confit but maybe its a northern thing tho.


I didn't mean to insinuate that.  I actually want to make duck proscuitto.  I just meant that I want to do right by them, certainly don't think prosciutto is a waste.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Making duck proscuitto is wasting duck?!  Rob, man you are spoiled!    I am on Lake Erie and is a big duck area.  Nearly all the nicer restaurants here serve duck confit but maybe its a northern thing tho.


I did some confit with chicken thighs this weekend in sous vide specifically to practice to do duck breast next. I’ll be posting it up later.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 1, 2021)

Just remembered another northern (Great White North that is) poutine.  French fries fried in duck fat with cheese curds covered in gravy (made with...  yes, duck stock).


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like a lot of nice suggestions all I can say is call me when you serve what ever.     
Yea we always clean the entire bird waste not want not.  

Warren


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

73saint


This is one of my very favorites. . .Give it a try!

John

Grilled Rolled Goose/Duck Breasts​

Marinate the breasts in whatever marinade you prefer for at least 24 hours.
Place the breasts on a cutting board and slice them in half almost to the end (butterfly them).
Place the breasts on the grill pocket side down. Grill for a minute or so enough to brown and sear the inside.
Remove from the grill. In the pocket lay a slice of Smoked Gouda, strips of Red and Yellow Bell Peppers, and a slice/glob of Cream Cheese*.
Close the pocket. Wrap and roll the breasts with a strip of bacon to fully close and secure with a toothpick. Place the rolled breasts on the covered grill at medium heat for 8 to 9 minutes each side.
Serve with wild rice, a good red wine, and enjoy!

* Any cheese or pepper combination can be substituted to suit your tastes. I have used Jalapeno Peppers and Pepperjack Cheese for a kicked up version of this recipe.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 1, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks like a lot of nice suggestions all I can say is call me when you serve what ever.
> Yea we always clean the entire bird waste not want not.
> 
> Warren


You’re right about that Warren!  Thanks!



BandCollector said:


> 73saint
> 
> 
> This is one of my very favorites. . .Give it a try!
> ...


Thanks John, this looks incredible!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 1, 2021)

All I gotta to say is.... 
Is it possible to drown from salivating so much?
All this talk of delicious duck.

Been a looking time since I hunted back in CA's central valley just North of Bakersfield.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 2, 2021)

[QUOTE="Thanks John, this looks incredible!
[/QUOTE]

You are welcome my friend. 

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 3, 2021)

saint Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mattkm (Mar 17, 2021)

Lots of amazing sounding suggestions!
We barely ever see fully plumed teal like that up here, they leave long before that.


----------



## D.W. (Mar 24, 2021)

Smoked duck anything. Heck, even smoked Coot is delicious (Don't knock it til you've tried it). Always do various brines etc. to impart flavor. However, one of the best ways to serve imo is smoked duck paté.


----------

